# Màu socola cho sàn gỗ 3K VINA V8880



## khosango (16/9/20)

*Màu socola cho sàn gỗ 3K VINA V8880
Sàn Gỗ 3K VINA *là *sàn gỗ công nghiệp*, sản xuất & phân phối độc quyền tại Hệ Thống Kho Sàn Gỗ (*3K Home* Warehouse). *Bảo hành chính hãng : 15 Năm. *

*Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm màu sắc của sản phẩm khác tại: sàn gỗ công nghiệp *






*Với màu socola (chocolate)* dành cho các tín đồ muốn trang trí cho cho nhà mình, thì đây là sản phẩm thích hợp nhất. 
*Thời gian bảo hành lên đến 15 năm* thì bạn có thể yên tâm sử dụng sản phẩm sàn gỗ 3K VINA V8880. Sàn gỗ nhà bạn càng thêm bóng bẩy khi các anh thợ lành nghể thi công với phong cách chuyên nghiệp. Vẻ đẹp khi hoàn thiện sàn nhà sẽ chinh phục bạn, đó là lý do khosango muốn mang lại và phục vụ cho khách hàng có *cảm giác mới lạ về ngôi nhà Việt mang phong cách châu Âu*.

*Chuyên cung cấp tất cả các loại:* sàn gỗ ngoài trời, sàn gỗ công nghiệp, sàn gỗ tự nhiên, sàn nhựa, sàn nhựa hèm khóa, giấy dán tường, phụ kiện sàn gỗ.

*Kho Tô Hiến Thành:
243/1/33 Tô Hiến Thành, P.13, Q.10, TPHCM *
*Hotline:  091 8888 965 (zalo/viber: Ms.Uyen)*


----------

